# New Vieja synspila



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I picked her/him up this weekend, what do you think? Fins got a little muffed by my convict but they are already back to normal.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hate to say this, but that is not a pure synspilum. could still be a pure species, but not a synspilum.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

There is definitly some synspilum in there, But it is not a full synspilum. Looks like it might have some grammodes with those red spots on it.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay, I guessed on the name, it was listed as "Synspilum" and the red headed version seemed closest to it. They also had Veija Argentea's there which I would also love to have but no room at the moment :?
It actually looks alot like Vieja Bifasciatus


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

MetalHead06351 said:


> There is definitly some synspilum in there, But it is not a full synspilum. Looks like it might have some grammodes with those red spots on it.


what makes you say there is definitely synspilum in there? not one thing on this fish cant be found within a different species of Vieja that i can see, please enlighten me.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

It has a very synspilum look to me. The black line, the shape, the redness in the head. I don't really need your enlightenment to base my opinions.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, that could be true, but a lot of Vieja species look very, very similar, especially as adults.

Pretty little fish. Can't say what it is precisely though...all those different baby Viejas are confusing to me, lol. And they hybridize so easily.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

MetalHead06351 said:


> It has a very synspilum look to me. The black line, the shape, the redness in the head. I don't really need your enlightenment to base my opinions.


i wasnt trying to be rude, was just curious as to what makes you think it definitely has synspilum in it, the black line is carried by a lot of Viejas, the body shape is like any Vieja, except synspilum have a higher body than the one posted, and the red head is a trait that a lot of Vieja spp carry.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd like to know how folks know it's one or another...or even a piece of one or another, Juvenile fish can be difficult to identify...Paratheraps in particular. I have both and if I had to speculate I would say it's synspilum...or maybe bifasciatum. You're going to have to wait until it gets a little larger.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im willing to bet money it is a not a synspilum, or certainly not a pure one. just my 2 cents i guess.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I will keep you all updated with pictures on it's growth.


----------

